# glass tracking (where from)



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

as title, i remember struggling like mad last time i built a viv to find anywhere that sells the tracking for the glass ? tried all local diy stores B&Q etc any ideas thanks :smile:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Got ours from B&Q. They do two different depths so you can make sure the top track is deeper than the bottom track for lifting doors out.


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

always try your local glass cutting place/ suppliers . where i got mine and cheaper too.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

local glass cuters, b&q, wickes, ebay


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

B&Q do them but its pot luck whether you can find them and the staff understand what you're asking for (had to ask 3 or 4 diff people in my local one before someone found them for me!)

The people you get your glass from are probably best - and that way you definately know if the glass will fit!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

i had been wondering where to get it from too lol

every time i go to B & Q to ask the staff seem torun away before i can get to them


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Im sure all B&Q's sell them,
When you go in ask for the plastic strips to hide wires and such instead of glass runners.
The runners should be in the same sort of area and the staff are more likely to know what there looking for.*


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for all the replies guys, and gals


----------

